# Any Heavy Goods Drivers



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just wondering do we have any lady lorry drivers out there??

xxx


----------



## Ashy (Jul 31, 2004)

No but I'm a lady coach driver!

Ashy


----------

